
Entrepreneur hopes to revolutionize video games - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/07/26/BU0U18SPE7.DTL
======
viggity
I love reading about entreprenuers who have paid some sort of homage to Rand
(his current company was originally named Rearden Steel).

